# Heart on my sleeve



## travelking (Jun 4, 2014)

We as men are taught not to show emotion but how the hell do you get over losing your family because your wife cheated. If we didnt have kids, I could get past it, but I have 2 girls whom Im feel may now be scarred for life. Any suggestions!


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

1) Of course is upsetting, the life you created just changed. You don't get over it. You deal with it as best you can, even if that means you have to push yourself. 

2) Divorce changes children, there are no ifs about it. The net has been pulled out from under them. You'll need to mitigate this as much as you can too. 

All sorts of things happen in life, those who are successful are the ones who have the ability adjust and move forward. 

Do not wallow long in self pity. See it for what it is... she was not a good choice for a LTR. 

So you have a few scars... pick yourself up and dust your self off. Your girls are in need at least one stable and mature parent. 

Best


----------



## travelking (Jun 4, 2014)

My sister gave me a pep talk yesterday about how things will be better-but im really struggling to have any motivation or want to do anything aside from my mind racing constantly. Add to that Im in Grad School and Im wondering if this is gonna stop me from finishing since Ill be so preoccupied with this


----------



## Ixy87 (Oct 2, 2017)

I feel it too. My husband cheated, we have two kids. It's an unbearable pain for us, and as a parent we would do absolutely anything to keep our children from the pain this all causes...but we don't have that choice, sadly. Keep up the positivity as much as possible, keep life as calm and routine as possible. Best wishes!


----------



## Ixy87 (Oct 2, 2017)

travelking said:


> My sister gave me a pep talk yesterday about how things will be better-but im really struggling to have any motivation or want to do anything aside from my mind racing constantly. Add to that Im in Grad School and Im wondering if this is gonna stop me from finishing since Ill be so preoccupied with this



It is SO hard to focus. The thoughts of everything that has happened, is going to happen, the future and how everyone will be affected is daunting!!! Someone on here told me to focus on the here and now, take it a day at a time.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

travelking said:


> My sister gave me a pep talk yesterday about how things will be better-but im really struggling to have any motivation or want to do anything aside from my mind racing constantly. Add to that Im in Grad School and Im wondering if this is gonna stop me from finishing since Ill be so preoccupied with this


Don't drop out of grad school. You need to set a good role model for your kids on how you can live a successful life on your own and recover from the divorce. Plus, I assume this degree will allow you to get a better or higher paying job so don't sabotage yourself over your ex-wife...she's not worth it.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


Bananapeel said:


> Don't drop out of grad school. You need to set a good role model for your kids on how you can live a successful life on your own and recover from the divorce. Plus, I assume this degree will allow you to get a better or higher paying job so don't sabotage yourself over your ex-wife...she's not worth it.


----------

